# Hull Trawlers



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Between 1960/63 whilst I was attending Boulevard Nautical School, some of the cadets, during the summer holidays did what we termed pleasure trips on the local trawlers. I had the pleasure of sailing on the H411 St Nectan(1961),
H72 Bayella(1962) and the H219 Starella(1963). I have managed to get all the information I require on these vessels including photo`s, except a photo of the H411 St NECTAN. Even though she was about for 30yrs, I cannot find any photo`s of her. I have tried a number of web sites and asked various local trawler enthusiasts, but to no avail.
Can anyone out there please help. 
Regards Freebee


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Brian found new site with all the ships you req try this one and you will find all the cargo ships you sailed in photoship.co.uk sam


----------



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Sam,
Thanks for the info but I have tried that site , but no luck with the trawlers that I need.
Regards Freebee


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Try looking here 


http://www.users.wiredcity.com.au/~annville/HDWF.htm


----------



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

*St Nectan*

Hi aavh,
Thanks for the info, tried to open the site, no luck. I see it hasn`t been updated since 2002, is it still operative?
Regards Freebee


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi, if you can get hold of a copy of a book called "Hull's side-fishing trawler fleet 1946-86" by Michael Thompson there is a picture on page 33. alternatively send me your email address and I'll copy a picture for you.neil.


----------



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Neil,
Many thanks for the picture.
Regards Freebee


----------

